

Ask HN: Selling startup, Flippa or EBay or..? - alex3t

Somebody has real experience in selling business web, mobile or desktop  apps on these marketplaces? I see only adsense blogs, affiliates niche sites and no any serious web application. Checked BizBuySell but its only for middle/large businesses which cost more then $100.000.
I plan to sell my startup(day care management) due problems with market it to enterprise customers(timezone diffs etc. issues).
Thanks
======
Flippa_com
There have indeed been a number of webapp properties that have successfully
sold on Flippa. An additional consideration to those raised by flipfilter is
that the more serious of these buyers are going to want to see revenue and
usage metrics (note that if the problems you mentioned about your venture are
serious enough, it will impact your sale price). Let our support team know you
came from HN if you go ahead and we'll do what we can to work with you on
securing a successful sale...

------
ohashi
I don't think there are many serious buyers at Flippa (probably not eBay
either). On Flippa you have dirt cheap sites being bought and sites with
traffic that is undervalued. I haven't seen many 'businesses' selling well, at
least not at a decent multiple.

~~~
flipfilter
I'd disagree about Flippa, but agree about Ebay. I speak to a lot of 'serious'
buyers and whilst most of them will point out Flippa's flaws, they will still
keep a regular check for relevant purchases.

I've seen mid - high end (+ $10,000) sites in evergreen niches selling for an
average rev multiple of 10.2x (current average is 7.6x) with web apps that
have good proprietary software and some proof of concept (revenue) selling for
much more.

